# excited about getting started



## noodlesnixon (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi all.
My partner and I are hopefully meeting our donor next week and then providing everything goes well, will be commencing our first cycle next month......we are soooo excited.
Any tips


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

Also just starting out and equally as excited...no tips but I am sure lots of the ladies here can advise! Xx


----------



## wrighty2 (May 24, 2011)

How exciting!! Good luck, hope it all goes well, let us know how it goes xx


----------



## laurac1988 (Mar 6, 2011)

Just starting out too!

Have had emails from four donors tonight so just learning a little more about each person now...

Good luck ladies !


----------



## BabyJeano (Jan 11, 2012)

Good luck and enjoy the excitement ... im sure it all helps


----------

